

Coders at Work - mf
http://www.codersatwork.com
Is Jessica Livingston going to write a second book?

======
davidw
The popularity list is very top-heavy with language dudes. Also, 'created' is
a better term for language creators, except for perhaps a really select few
who can claim to have truly invented something completely new, and even
then... I'd still say creator.

------
mf
Is Jessica Livingston going to write a second book?

~~~
bootload
_"... Is Jessica Livingston going to write a second book? ..."_

In a podcast interview (microISV show #16, 45min) JL mentioned a second book
was in the planning. You can listen to the Interview here ~
<http://channel9.msdn.com/ShowPost.aspx?PostID=296058>

